# Lindeburg Civil PE Reference Manual



## scottma (Dec 20, 2011)

Just wanted to point out that in the 12th edition of the Lindeburg Civil PE Manual, I found that one of the exponents in the Hazen-Williams equation for head loss through a pipe was wrong. For those keeping score at home, the C^1.185 in the denominator should be C^1.85.

Incidentally, I checked a coworker's 11th Edition, and the Hazen-Williams equation was correct. What reference materials did everyone use, and which did you like/not like?


----------



## Grilledcheese17 (Dec 21, 2011)

Found the same error, cost me at least an hour of studying trying to figure out why my problem wasn't coming out right! Otherwise, I did like the Lindeburg for reference. And then I just did NCEES practice problems. I did not like Goswami, found their methods to be confusing and didn't match up with the NCEES probems well. Of course, I didn't pass so don't listen to me. I am curious what else I should bring/look at for next time.


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Dec 21, 2011)

I know this post is lengthy, but it describes how I studied for the Oct 2011 Civil Transpo. exam.

First, I color-code tabbed the heck out of my CERM. Then I did all 20 of the morning problems from all of the civil 6 min solutions (6MS), twice. After that, I finished all 100 problems from the 6MS Transpo....twice. The 6MS workbooks give you a great depth of knowledge without being too difficult. Where it may take 1 or 2 steps on the PE exam, the 6 min solutions would take 2 or 3 steps. If you can do the 6MS problems and get 70-75% of them correct, you'll do fine on the test. After I did all the 6MS stuff, I did the easier of of the Lindeburg sample exams (there's a couple out there, one is way, way too hard and not representative of what you can expect on the exam). After all that, I did the NCEES practice exam for a confidence booster. Passed on the first go.

Be sure to print out and bind a copy of the CERM index so you're not flipping back and forth looking for some key word. This is available online for free from PPI. Also, make sure to have all of the references _*and updates*_ that NCEES says to have for your exam. One or two of the references may only be helpful for one question, while one reference may have 5 or 6 questions involved. You never know what they'll throw at ya! Good Luck!


----------



## Grilledcheese17 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info! My husband said don't bother with 6 Minute Solutions but we have two copies of it so I'll give it a try this time. I'll get started on it tonight. ;-) I definitely found that problems were the best thing to do hands down. I only studied maybe a total of 10 hours so I totally didn't deserve to or expect to pass, just frustrated with myself because I only barely missed it and probably could have passed with a few more hours of studying. Printing the index is a good idea too. Now, I just have to decide if I want to take the test at 7 1/2 months pregnant in April or wait until October...


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 21, 2011)

scottma said:


> Just wanted to point out that in the 12th edition of the Lindeburg Civil PE Manual, I found that one of the exponents in the Hazen-Williams equation for head loss through a pipe was wrong. For those keeping score at home, the C^1.185 in the denominator should be C^1.85.
> 
> Incidentally, I checked a coworker's 11th Edition, and the Hazen-Williams equation was correct. What reference materials did everyone use, and which did you like/not like?



Scott, I'd recommend to anyone studying for the exam to always check for errata for all their books before studying. I checked PPI's errata for you and, as you'll see, the error you mentioned, among a handful of others, has been listed as official errata for the 12th edition CERM.

1

08-21-2011

17-8

correction

Second column, end of Ex. 17.4, in the calculation of _h__f_: "




" should be "



" in the formula. In the actual calculation the correct exponent has been used.

&lt;I had to delete the rest of the errata due to posting size limits. Please go to PPI's errata page, if interested&gt;


----------



## The Wizard (Dec 24, 2011)

Good post Taterhead.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2012)

Grilledcheese17 said:


> Now, I just have to decide if I want to take the test at 7 1/2 months pregnant in April or wait until October...


APRIL.

I would suggest you take it pregnant vs. trying to study with a newborn. Just my opinion.


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've heard that NCEES can be very accommodating to people that have special needs during the test. Being that far along in a pregnancy, I think they would be willing to work with you. I believe they ask you if you have needs when you register for the test on the website. Good Luck!


----------



## cdframe (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I am going to print out the errata and mark it up in the actual book.


----------



## cdframe (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish I could edit my post above with this, here is a direct link to the latest errata for the CERM 12 edition 1st printing:

http://www.reviewcivilpe.com/resources/120317_CERM_Errata_12th_ed_1st_prnt.pdf


----------

